# Do u remember your first cellphone?



## mamameya (Jun 25, 2013)

My first cellphone is made by Nokia, a red bar phone. 
So do u remember ur first cellphone?Which brand it is?


----------



## SGilbert (Jun 26, 2013)

You mean my Novatel bag phone?


----------



## pds (Jun 30, 2013)

Motorola Star Tak


----------



## g/re/p (Jul 6, 2013)

I always thought those Star Tak phones looked really cool. 
They still  sell them on ebay!

My 1st cell phone was a Sony Ericsson T28 World phone.


----------



## jbarley (Jul 6, 2013)

Of course I remember my first cell phone, I'm still using it.
Works just fine every time I turn it on when *I* want to make a call.


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 6, 2013)

When I came back to the States after being in the service I finally got my first US cell phone the Sony Ericsson W600i.


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 4, 2013)

My first phone was one of these. 




Horrible battery life.
Which is why I sold it after less than a year.

The second one was a Nokia 5000, a 2110 clone (same functions, but uglier and cheaper).
Then I think a Nokia 3110, then a 3330, and that I then changed with a friend to a Ericsson T-39M, as that had tri-band (my Nokia would have served as a brick for where I was going).
T-39M lasted for a long time, after that... two cheapo Nokias which I only bought because I got more talk time than the phone cost, so I used the talk, sold the phones (and don't even remember the models), then I inherited my bf's Sony Ericsson P800, which after years got upgraded to a K750i (I loved that one). That eventually swam in a mug of tea, so I used a W800i that I inherited from bf next. And after that it was for a while some Sony Ericsson developer model, and all iPhone handouts from then on.


----------

